# 3 New Passengers for the OR&L



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Whoops! Set down Abe!








Thanks, thats' more in line with the title of this thread.
One of the things I liked most about the Wallas Figure classes was the part about making molds for heads, hands and feet. I just took the mold making to a different level


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are really fantastic. Makes me want to switch to 1:20!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful! I especially like the Lincoln figure, very lifelike. 

When kind of casting resin do you use?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Ray. I use Vagabound poly urethane resin. It can with stand temps of 275 F without breaking down or melting. How ever, it does emit some very toxic fumes, so I only bake in my well ventilated garage and not in my house.


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking figures, are these going to be available in the near future? The middle figure looks to be just the guy I need for my little gas mechanical locomotive. 

Charles M SA # 74


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

They're mostly just modifications of existing figures so I wasn't really considering it. If folks are interested though, I'll reconsider.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I am working on a hat for Lincoln though, which I will release as soon as I can get it to fit on his head and look right


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Richard, great work, as usual. I am in modeling limbo (too much work and another new contract for one more year just signed). Meanwhile, Mele Kalikimaka and Hau'oli Makahiki Hou! 

Iokepa


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Hau'oli Makahiki Joe. 
Did you know that your name Joesph means the Lords addition to the family? Io kepa I've never heard a definition for that, except that it was the only way Hawaiians could say joesph. The old way to pronounce iokepa was to treat the i and o like a diphthong "yo" so your name sounded like "yokepah". 
I think you should use the Hawaiian equivalent of your name "Ha`awina `o Akua (komo `ohana)" or Ha`awinaoakua


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Richard, 

I would gladly use the names you suggested, but since I don't know what they mean, I could get myself in a heap of trouble (which I am very good at  ). Besides, and sadly, my Island friends aren't proficient in Hawaiian being mostly hapas. In fact, you are probably the only real Hawaiian I know, although many years ago when I raced in the Dodge Neon Cup celebrity race at the Detroit Grand Prix, the Chrysler engineer who was assigned to my car was a Hawaiian from Maui. Needless to say, I was stoked! BTW, other participants in that race were ZZ Top, Crystal Bernard from "Wings" tv show, and young Indiana Jones, whoever that actor was. 

We are off to Maui on December 28, because we're sick of the cold. 

Once again, have a happy.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Hate to disappoint Joe, but I am also hapa. There are very very few kanaka maoli (pure hawaiians). Only ones that are pure Hawaiian are usually from Niihau. But I don't count blood quantum when I determine how Hawaiian a person is. I go by whats in the heart and how much they respect and preserve the culture. 

That must of been one cool race. Got any pics you care to share


----------

